# Mammogram Update :(



## Mina (Dec 5, 2006)

Following up with my result, doc called me today with the result. She said i have abnormalities shown in the result. So she want me to do UltraSound.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so upset. I have apt tommorrow @ 7:30 AM EST. It will cost me another $100.00 and will take 30 minutes. I hope this is nothing major. I hope you don't mind i open a new thread for this.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 5, 2006)

Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm sorry Mina, I hope it's nothing big either, I'll keep you in my prayers and I send you a big hug.


----------



## Mina (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Guyz!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

its beter to be safe than sorry , I'm praying its nothing,,,let us know dear..


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 5, 2006)

Hopefully it turns out to not be anything major. Try not to worry and keep us updated. *HUGS*


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 5, 2006)

I hope everything turns out normal. Let us know what happens.


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 5, 2006)

Inshallah, they won't find anything bad. Keep us updated when you find out.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Miranhat, I'm glad to hear from you. I was thinking about you.

Wish I could say something abouth ultrasounds, but I really don't know much.

Hope your appointment goes well. At your appt, ask the tech what abnormalities they are looking for. If it is a cyst, there should be sac-like growth that holds fluid.

Anyways, keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## han (Dec 5, 2006)

yes please let us know what happens.. i will keep you in my prayers


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 5, 2006)

Please let us know. When my mom got her mamogram done, they saw something and the doctor told us it was abnormal and that it might be cancer. But thank god, when she got the ultrasound and ran a bit more tests, they found it was nothing. So they took the lump out through a tiny little whole in her brest. I pray to god that is nothing and its just something similar to my moms.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 5, 2006)

hi, im glad that you are checking up on this. i will think about you and hope that everything will go well. *hugs*


----------



## Mina (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you so much guyz! they have efax the report to me..here it's


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Miranhat. I was just looking up a few words in my medical dictionary.

What I think the report says is: Your breasts are not symetrical, dence and there is fatty tissue. - Sounds like almost all women.

However, the right breast has slight swelling nodules (new and abnormal growth) at Auxillary (armpit). The lymph nodes are in this area.

It rules out malignancy (cancer) so the ultrasound will look for a cyst or something similar. A mammogram can detect a cyst but it takes an ultrasound to verify because it can see the fluid in the cyst, and a mammogram cannot.

I hope this helps. Please let me know how tomorrow goes. Make sure to ask the tech what they are looking for and what they can determine, so you don't have to wait as long to get results from your doctor.

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck and I'll be thinking about you! Let us know how it goes. Try not to worry. (Easy for me to say right?)


----------



## Leony (Dec 6, 2006)

Keep us update Mina!


----------



## littletingoddes (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm sending prayers and good vibes!


----------



## Mina (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you cyw, for breaking this report to me. I am so glad that i know what report saying now. As I had mentioned b4, i had a apt today. Which i couldn't attend..I have apt for 12/11/06 @ 7:00AM I will keep updating you guyz. Thank you Guyz.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

You are welcome Miranhat. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mina (Dec 6, 2006)

I heard that's if it's a lump that needs to be take out as soon as possible by operating? or else it can become cancer? is it true?


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow! I'm so sorry to hear Mina! I'll say a prayer for you this evening! Hopefully you find out everything is okay!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

It is possible that something benign (non-cancerous) can become malignent - which means cancerous. Moles are a good example.

Same as cervical cancer - the cells start out as abnormal and slowly turn cancerous over four or five years. That's why women need to get pap tests every year or two, so the doctors can follow their cervical health.

Some woman do have abnormalities in their breasts, but because the Radiologist doesn't believe these are cancerous, the family doctor will keep an eye on them - and the women will get regular mammograms every few years.

The ultrasound will hopefully determine what the abnormality is. If the ultrasound is not conclusive, it is possible a biopsy will be required to determine exactly what is in your breast. A piece of the tissue will be removed and sent to a Pathologist, and they will determine what it is.

If the abnormality needs to be removed, a procedure called a lumpectomy could be done. This is not as invasive and only the abnormality will be removed. Your breast will be frozen, the abnormality will be removed, and a few stitches will be needed to close.

Try not to get upset. The Radiologist will read the ultrasound films and compare with the mammography films. Back in the day doctors were too quick to schedule surgeries. Now these occur as a last resort.

My mom has had lumpy breasts her whole life. Every time she gets a mammogram, the techs always point out the same lumpy mass to her.

She has had ultrasounds and biopsys over the years as well.

Her doctor keeps telling her it is not cancerous and not to get stressed out.

So she just accepts that she has a non cancerous lump in her breast the way other peole have achy joints, but don't have arthritis.


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you so much for updating us, Mina! I'm so sorry you have to wait for so long to find out the results, and now an ultrasound too.You have been in my thoughts ever since you told us your news and are in them more than ever, now, and in my prayers. Hang on in there!We are all waiting with you,every day--though I wish so much we could do more!


----------



## Annia (Dec 7, 2006)

I read your report, and it seems there is a possibility it could be benign. By using ultrasound and/or biopsy this will determine whether it is or not. You may also need a 6 month follow up, well you will need a F/U.

It also says your Birads is 0, there's Birads 0-5, zero meaning undetermined. 4 and 5 being suspicious or cancerous.

Edit: I forgot to add, if you have dense breasts (which is stated in the report) that means your mammograms will be more difficult to read. BUT if you keep with the same Radiologist she'll/he'll know your breasts and remember what's what and where, when looking at the films.

Good luck to you! If you have any other questions, let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey girlfriend! Just saw this thread! How are you doing? I don't know the details of your case...but I know my GYN does Ultrasounds on me all the time!!

I have quite a few completely benign ( but ouch sometimes painful) fibromas (help me out MD's, I know this is not the right word) in both my breasts. Outsiders can't feel them, and she only found them after doing a breast exam and me yelling *ouch*. An Ultrasound is an excellent way to determine more about what is going on with your breasts and the surrounding tissue....Don't be scared, sweetie, like my doctor said, Breast Cancer never killed any woman...it's not finding out about Breast Cancer or doing nothing about Breast Cancer that kills women...

Keep us updated and I'm glad that your doctor is on it!!

Hugs and support,

Elisabeth


----------



## Mina (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi guyz, I went today for my ultra-sound, in the early morning 7:50 AM EST. It wasn't bad at all. Took 15 min only. When she was doing ultrasound i saw the lump on the computer screen. it's oval shape ball..omg.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i asked her about lamp she couldn't give me any info. she said it depends on ur report. it will be arrived in a week. So I have to wait for another week for my report. I am so scared now after seeing the lump litterary on the screen.


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi hun, I'm so proud of you for getting through with the ultrasound. Since your report won't arrive for a week, there is no getting around it: it will not be a great week, but try and treat yourself especially well in the next few days, okay?Buy yourself a special present, do things with friends; just try and keep your days as full as you can. And, always remember, any time you want to vent or anything, there are so many of us here at MUT who want to listen, and who are here waiting right here along with you. Hold on; just several more days--okay, a week--left and you'll have the answers you need.

Thanks so much for the updates. :flowers:


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi honey, just read your post.

I'm glad you have the ultrasound under your belt and it went well.

Now the waiting game begins again.

Just remember, no news is good news.

The clinic deals with dozens of women weekly and the Radiologist must read all the ultrasound images.

Your doctor will be notified quickly if something malignent is detected.

So if you don't hear in the next few days, relax and assume it is a cyst or something non-cancerous.

I don't have any more medical advice to give. I just know how the clerical side of mammography works. Maybe PM Thais or Annia so they can give you their opinions.

Please keep us updated. And keep yourself busy so you don't get stressed out.


----------



## ladybug2a (Dec 11, 2006)

Keep the positive thinking, you are in our prayers.


----------



## rlise (Dec 11, 2006)

OMG , i would soo be scared... just try and relax and just pray for that its nothing SERIOus... will pray for you tonight!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're having to endure this, sweetie. :hug: Waiting is pure agony! I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lynnda (Dec 11, 2006)

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 11, 2006)

Tons of bear hugs to you Mina. This week will be over soon, meanwhile, keep us updated and let us know if we can do anything for you.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 12, 2006)

Hang tough! We'll all keep you in our thoughts and prayers. It will probably turn out to be nothing. :1f: :hugss: :huggies: :hug:


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm glad to hear your mammogram went smoothly.

I know this must be a scary time waiting to hear back, but hang in there!!!

I'll keep you in my prayers :huggies:


----------



## monniej (Dec 12, 2006)

i'm praying for your complete healing from this situation! be strong, mina!


----------



## Mina (Dec 12, 2006)

OMG you guyz making me cry. I never felt so much comfort like this before. I love you guyz so much. Thanks won't express my thanks to you guyz. I am really thankful from my heart.

I hope this week will fly soon.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 13, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you. Post anytime you want to talk about your feelings.

Big hugs sweetie


----------



## Mina (Dec 15, 2006)

Doc called me today with the report of ultra-sound. all she told me to know have an appointment for tommorow. So I asked her what's the report says..she wasn't telling me anything., she said i will discuss it with you tommorow. So I took the apt for tommorow @ 12:30 PM EST. Let see what in my luck.


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 15, 2006)

Mina, I hope it's nothing serious. Please keep us updated on what happens at your appointment tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Miranhat.

Finally, you will get some answers.

Make sure you ask lots of question, if you need to have another test.

Take some notes or ask your doctor to write key things. It is easy to forget or get confused when you are stressed.

I will be thinking of you honey.


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 15, 2006)

Me too, Mina! Let us know! It's good to see her getting right on it. Excellent.

Don't be too scared, It'll be ok.


----------



## lynnda (Dec 15, 2006)

I just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you this morning.:hug:


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 15, 2006)

We're waiting with you, Mina.


----------



## Mina (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all, I have the report. I am not feeling right with my report. I can't decide should i go for Biopsy? I am so scared now more. I asked doc do I have to do Biopsy? she said yes i do, i do, i do. then she told me to get the films from the lab and go to surgeon. WHo is male. I don't want to go to a male. I asked if there is a female in my area. reponse was no. Now I really don't know what to do... below is my ultrasound report. ( I really don't want to do Biopsy)


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Miranhat. The report says that your abnormality is likely Fibroadenoma.

Did she explain to you what this is/means?

Your doctor wants you to have a biopsy to confirm this. And if it is Fibro. then she wants to make sure it is benign.

These are 2 great reasons why you should follow your doctor's recommendations.

It doesn't matter whether the surgeon is male or female - he wouldn't be doing the job if he were not fully qualified.

When you have the biopsy, your breast will be covered. It will be frozen, and a small piece of the Fibro. will be removed. It will then be sent to a Pathologist who will determine exactly what it is.

The surgeon needs the mammo and ultrasound pictures so that he knows exactly where to retrieve tissue sample(s).

You are in the homestretch now. If you have the biopsy you will get all your questions answered. And this allow your doctor to treat accordingly.

Prior to working at the breast screening, I worked in a cancer hospital.

The biggest setback that occured for patient's health was the patient not complying with doctor's recommendations. Out of fear, patient's would not show up for chemo or other therapies.

In essence, the patients were their own worst enemies. What they feared most, the created, and it became a self-fulling prophecy.

The decision is yours honey, but know that many of are here to support you and help you through this very stressful time.


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 17, 2006)

Try not to be too scared,Mina. Many of us are here for you, and will support your decision. As cyw1 said, though, I think it is in your best interest to have the biopsy. She knows a lot of information about this medical area,as you know! Please let us hear what you do decide to do, and any time you want to talk, please PM me if you feel like it...You are going to get through this whole thing!


----------



## ahyee (Dec 17, 2006)

heya mirhat, Im a 4th year medical student. I have attended the breast clinic several times last year, and seen some consultations with a specialist.

I can tell you that a fibroadenoma is a benign condition of the breast and there is nothing to worry about! it is actually quite common.

your doctor may request for a breast biopsy of the lump just to confirm that it is a fibroadenoma. The doctor may do this by passing a fine needle into your breast and using a syringe to suck up a few cells, then he would squirt the cells onto a slide and send it off for microscopy.

I know that alot of women who attends a breast clinic is usually very anxious and would want to know they are in teh clear.

There are some leaflets u cud take with u from the clinic that may give u a better idea of whats going on.

Also the internet is a quite source for information.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thais (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't worry. The most common reason for ordering an ultrasound after havind a mammogram is because the breast was too dense to be evaluated by mammogram alone. It doesnt necessarily mean there was something abnormal. Relax!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Just saw your US report. How old are you?


----------



## Mina (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Thais, am 22

she did explained me too. Thank you so much for making me confort now with my result. Yea I should go. I want to get over with it. I will get the films to process by the surgeon.

Thanks Sierra, you guyz helped me to make the decision. I should do this. I will let you know the results.

Thank you so much for the procedure info. I wanted to find out about biopsy procedure. I have read several information in the net. But am sure what it's now and how's done. Thanks to you for the valuable informations. I will go for the biopsy and let you guyz know. Thank you again.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi, Mina. I'm sure it's nothing to be concerned about. I went through the same thing and ended up having a biopsy. It turned out to be a fibroadenoma which is quite common and nothing serious. They still wanted to take it out so I let them which I kinda wish I wouldn't have because I had some complications but once it healed it was fine and it's not returned or given me any trouble.

I will be thinking of you and i'm here if you need to know anything about the procedure since I went through it.


----------



## Mina (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you Lisa..So nice of you. I am so scared if they tell me to remove it. I would declare no to it. :ill:


----------



## Annia (Dec 18, 2006)

Mina,

You have great courage, to find out what is really happening and to figure out this mess. I think you should not forget about this and get it checked again (in the future, in about 6months or a year... or when ever it is suggested by your doctor or radiologist).

I'll quote this again, from my previous post.

there's Birads 0-5, zero meaning undetermined. 4 and 5 being suspicious or cancerous.

It says in your ultrasound report that they are suspicious of it or want to investigate it more. So again, I encourage you to at least go back and get regular check ups if you opt to not do BX (biopsy)

I think when reading a report you're supposed to follow the narrative portion vs the Birads though. There's really no rule to follow, each case is different.

P.S. I would also like to note, that each time they mentioned the lesion, they stated "likely to represent" or "probably fibroadenoma"... wouldn't you rather know? Than, just thinking it *might* be benign?

I am not trying to scare you, and again I think you're very brave, you are also young, 22yrs old.. ? and you got a mammogram? Yikes, most of the time 25 and over get mammograms then ultrasounds. And if you're under 25 you just get an ultrasound then mammogram. Anyways I am probably confusing you more, but at 22yrs old you may have nothing to worry about. I would definitely get it checked in 6months to a year and it's your choice if you want a biopsy or not. Hope that made sense?

I wish you good health and happiness, and I'll be thinking of you. Let us know what you decide to do. :hugss:


----------



## Mina (Dec 19, 2006)

I was shopping around the price for biopsy. It start from $500 to $1000. One of the lab has stated that when surgen check ur film, they might again do the Ultrasound just to make sure if I need to do Biopsy...???what in the world...why does he has to do another ultrasound. OMG..Am getting crazy. Also told me he's fees will be extra then biopsy..(this is a recmds doc from my physician) I don't have insurance. I am so worried now.

Annia..I didn't know about birads. thanks for letting me know. Now I really have to do Biopsy. I am more clear with process now. Thanks

However Is there a time limits for the procedure. Meaning after the procedure do i have stay overnight..or they will realease me after hours.

I am still shopping around for the reasonable prices.

Thank you girls!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi there. A biopsy is an out-patient procedure. Your breast will be frozen - just as if you had a cut that required stiches. Then tissue will be removed and sent on to a Pathologist.

I would interpret the "limited time for procedure" to mean that you need to get it done quickly in case the abnormality has a chance to grow or change shape.

In Canada, all the proceduers you have - or will have - are covered by our provinces health programs. Do you get to claim all your procedures at income tax, and get reimbursed then, or can you get reimbursed at all?

Contact the facility your doctor recommended. Book a time to do the procedure. Ask them if it is your responsibility to get the mammo and the ultrasound films or will they request them. Ignore this if you are dealing with the same facility for everything.

Unfortunately, when it comes to medical appointments, you can get charged for the doctor's time, as well as each procedure that is performed.

And don't get overwhelmed. Aylee and Annia (through their medical training)

feel that everything is fine. Just get through this last part and it will be all over.

Take care honey.


----------



## Mina (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks you, you have been very helpful..I am sorry i didn't get "Do you get to claim all your procedures at income tax, and get reimbursed then, or can you get reimbursed at all?" this part..can you exaplain me.

I have to get the films. So I pick up my ultrasound film. Since the lab is closing for forever they couldn't give the films for memogram. so I have to pick it up from different location. since i can't go, my dad will pick it up for me hopefuly today.


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 20, 2006)

Mina,

I can't really contribute anything to all of the advice you have recieved, which is all excellent.

Except to tell you that I also did not want a man surgeon (different problem); and I am living with one, so you know I had to be really nervous. But I am so grateful that I got over that hurdle. Plus the fact, not all of them shake as badly as my Bf. Ok, well at least I hope I made you smile a little...:wink3:


----------



## Mina (Dec 20, 2006)

You sure did...Thanks! :laughing:


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 21, 2006)

"In Canada, all medical procedures you have - or will have - are covered by our provinces health programs. Do you get to claim all your procedures at income tax, and get reimbursed then, or can you get reimbursed at all?"

What I meant is: all necessary medical appointments, procedures, surgery, and tests our covered by our provincial health plans - in Canada.

For all other medical expenses that are not covered - prescriptions, eye appts, vasectomy reversals, invitrol fertilization, cosmetic surgery, etc, I can claim these medical expenses on my income tax.

Depending on my taxable income, I can offset these expenses against my total taxable income. The end result is that I won't have to pay as much income tax.

I mentioned this because I was hoping it might be a way to help you out.

I don't know the IRS or US income tax at all. May be you can claim all your expenses. Hang on to all your receipts - or get a duplicate - or get receipts if you haven't already.

When you file your income tax, contact the IRS and ask them if you can claim all your receipts.

Just an idea to help save you some money.

Do you know when you are having your biopsy?

The reason I suggested to go where your doctor recommends is she may not like other facilities but may not say so. Out of professionalism, she only focuses on the "better" facility and therefore recommends them.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 21, 2006)

> "I mentioned this because I was hoping it might be a way to help you out.
> 
> I don't know the IRS or US income tax at all. May be you can claim all your expenses. Hang on to all your receipts - or get a duplicate - or get receipts if you haven't already.
> 
> ...


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi, Mina. :flowers: Just wanted you to know I was thinking about you, and wishing you the best. Hang in there, and please let us know what is happening with you.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 22, 2006)

You've been given great advice Mina, so I can't think of anything to say that hasn't already been said. I wish you the best of luck with everything, and definitely keep us updated sweetie! :hug:


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 24, 2006)

Mina, I'm sorry that the ordeal isn't over, but many posters gave excellent advices for your next step.

I hope you're comforted knowing that we are here for you always! keep us posted!

:huggies:


----------



## Mina (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Girls, Just to updating you...I took an appointment for Biopsy..but the girl said it won;t be happen until doc consultat with me. so he will chek my films, and report..then will tell me what type of biopsy i have to do...or if i have to do ultrasound again...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 26, 2006)

:hug: Hi Mina...I've been thinking about you! Does your doctor know yet what date your consultation will be on? Well, I'm going to keep thinking about you, along with many others, and no matter what it is, biopsy or another ultrasound, you are definitely going to get through this! Your courage is very inspiring to me, as well.


----------

